
Yelp says lawsuit might eliminate all negative reviews - overcast
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/yelp-lawsuit-eliminate-negative-reviews-article-1.2796087
======
M_Grey
I can't believe that the SCOTUS will even bother to hear this case.

